# VAT on mileage charged - 13.5% or 21%



## Dinarius (11 Nov 2010)

I would be grateful if someone could clear this up for me.

My invoices are divided into a professional fee element, charged at 13.5% and a goods element, charged at 21%.

I rarely have to charge mileage since almost all my work is done in Dublin. 

But, when I do, should mileage be at 13.5% or 21%?

Many thanks.

D.


----------



## PaddyW (11 Nov 2010)

21% according to this

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/vat/leaflets/vat-rate-change.html


----------



## NumbrCrunchr (15 Nov 2010)

*No VAT on expenses*

Hi there 

There is no VAT on travel expenses/mileage. 

You can add a line on your invoice without a VAT element

Regards
NumbrCrunchr


----------



## Dinarius (10 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys.

So, which is it, 21% or 0%?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## NumbrCrunchr (20 Dec 2010)

You do not need to charge VAT on reimbursed expenses


----------

